# Feeling Blue, Tired of Orange?



## ScottW (Oct 6, 2001)

Hi All...

I must admit, not everyone enjoys life as much as I do to have orange on this forum... so for those of you feeling down and feeling blue... well, I have just the thing for you. 

Go into your control panels and change your forum style from Default to "Blue". This is just a test... and we may offer some additional flair later.

Admin


----------



## glowurm@mac.com (Oct 6, 2001)

Thank YOU!!!

Now, I need not fight the urge to toss my cookies each time I visit... I can spend more time here without getting sick! Definitely a plus, so much better.


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 6, 2001)

that is 100,00,000 times better thank you so much Admin! 

-whitesaint


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 6, 2001)

Nice job- I'm going to stick with orange though- the colors are more subtle- the blue colors are way to contrasty  You could make a whole array of styles though- beige, blue, maroon... it'd rock. I know it'd strain your database a bunch, but user-defined styles would be sexy as well  Perhaps you could let users submit new color schemes (ala LiveJournal) so that people could just choose one rather than storing a buttload of color hex values...


----------



## Jadey (Oct 6, 2001)

Ack.. too too many blue web sites already. I LOVE the orange. It's not too bright- very easy on the eyes and unique colours compared to other sites that all look like they were frontpage generated.


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 6, 2001)

How can you guys like orange?  I love the Blue soooo much better.  The orange was so not macosx.com that ive come to love.  I mean im not trying to put anyone's favorite color or opinion down, but Blue is so much better!
Mac OS X's interface is mostly blue, unless you choose graphite of course.  Orange was so trippy and didnt feel right at all.  It felt like it was the first thought that popped in someone's head that only they loved but no one else did.  Again im sorry for such a sentimental view, but just my opinion.  Thanks.

-whitesaint


----------



## .dev.lqd (Oct 7, 2001)

How can you guys like blue? I love the Orange soooo much better. The blue was so not macosx.com that ive come to love. I mean im not trying to put anyone's favorite color or opinion down, but Orange is so much better! 
Mac OS X's interface is mostly orange, unless you choose graphite of course. Blue was so trippy and didnt feel right at all. It felt like it was the first thought that popped in someone's head that only they loved but no one else did. 

-stephen


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 7, 2001)

Alright whats up you want a piece of this?    I know i may have sounded kinda weird but you dont need to be goin all smart ass and mimicky and crap on me.  I just don't understand at all, how the hell can you like orange?  It's such a clown color, it's so goofy.  I mean yeah, there may be alot of blue websites already, but orange is just too weird. 

 This site is going to be one of the biggest Mac forum sites in the future.  And im sure each one of us have had the curiousity and typed in "macosx.com" to see where it would lead us.  And if i saw that orange for my first time, Ack i wouldnt even be here right now in this site. This site has alot of good info and convos, but the color "orange" was really weird on the eyes and made me feel like i wasn't at MacOSX.com.  Well anyways just my 2 cents.  Say what you gotta..

-whitesaint


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 7, 2001)

But I am sticking with orange, I like the readability but kudos to you admin, give the people what they want all knowing leader


----------

